# Homemade planer board releases



## 10 ring

Has anyone made there own releases? I was thinking of getting some aligator clips and putting a little rubber hose on the jaws and then attaching a shower curtin ring to it. It would be like a Laurvick release I guess. Just looking for any tricks or tips before I set out and buy the material.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos

Tried it a few years ago, found it to be just as cost/time effective to just buy pre-mades from Lakeside.


----------



## ManxFishing

My Dad used to make his
Like you said it was a alligator clip with a little piece of rubber hose on the tips
He then soldered it to a piece of soldering wire that he bent around a jig
They worked great

If you need a pic of one
I'll be headed over that way this weekend 

I run inlines myself
But he keeps on trying to talk my into running the big boards


----------



## Priority1

Plastic Clothes Pins on Shower curtain hooks, with rubber bands on the fishing line. Put the rubber band in the jaws of the clothes pin. If they don't release the stretch in the band will telegraph FISHON. I have been using in-line boards the past few years, but I used the clothes pin method a long time.


----------



## top secret

Here'e another little tip if you go with the aligator type clip's take a little piece of shrink tube and put it on the back side of the clip to prevent the line from getting stuck behind it and snapping the line when you go to release the line hope this help's.


----------



## 10 ring

Priority1 said:


> Plastic Clothes Pins on Shower curtain hooks, with rubber bands on the fishing line. Put the rubber band in the jaws of the clothes pin. If they don't release the stretch in the band will telegraph FISHON. I have been using in-line boards the past few years, but I used the clothes pin method a long time.


That's almost too simple. Do you loop the rubber bands like they do for downrigger fishing? I just picked up two pair of yellow birds so now I'll have a choice of witch boards to send out. Dependent on the water conditions. I know yellow birds aren't the in-line of choice for alot of anglers but the price was right.


----------



## ManxFishing

Inlines really shine on the days when there's 3' plus waves
they add a great action to the crank baits


----------



## kmoney14

Priority1 said:


> Plastic Clothes Pins on Shower curtain hooks, with rubber bands on the fishing line. Put the rubber band in the jaws of the clothes pin. If they don't release the stretch in the band will telegraph FISHON. I have been using in-line boards the past few years, but I used the clothes pin method a long time.


That is how I do it, cheap and easy to set up. Caught a lot of fish on that set up.


----------



## [email protected]

:fish2:Yup! That's how i've done it. Alligator clip, vinyl tubing, metal shower curtain clip.Use them on the big boards for browns in the spring. Cheap, so I have plenty. That way you don't have to bring the boards in to get your releases after you have had some action. COME ON SPRING !!!!!!


----------



## Priority1

I seldom run big boards anymore. The in lines have come along way in the last few years.


----------

